

Google injects Chrome OS into Windows - cnahr
http://www.itwriting.com/blog/7964-platform-wars-google-injects-chrome-os-into-windows-never-mind-the-poor-users.html

======
mortyseinfeld
Luckily I've left Chrome for Firefox nightly. I'm moving all my nontechie
family members over to Firefox too. Google thinks they're being cute playing
these stupid games, but it'll just hurt them in the end.

